# Delete this topic, thanks



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Start XBMC with a single keystroke, headless server*

You're going to need X anyway for XBMC to run on. I'd probably install x11/slim and set it to auto-login with a certain user. In the user's ~/.xinitrc you could try starting XBMC directly without starting a window manager.


----------

